# Security skewers: Pitlock or Pinhead?



## GrasB (26 Sep 2012)

For security skewers would you go for Pitlock or Pinhead & why?


----------



## mickle (26 Sep 2012)

Neither. I'd use regular Allen key style replacement skewers and secure the wheels with a D lock + cable. _Way_ cheaper, more versatile (particularly if you've more than one bike you wish to convert) and it's not the end of the world if you happen to forget/lose the key.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2012)

Well if Mickle says not worth it !! 

I have in the past used the cheaper Trans-X model with the 5 sided allen key - but that was backed up with D-locks. Just kept the special key in my puncture kit.


----------



## GrasB (26 Sep 2012)

mickle said:


> Neither. I'd use regular Allen key style replacement skewers and secure the wheels with a D lock + cable.


And mickle fails the onion security exam 

Allen bolts aren't worth mentioning as a deterrent & a cable lock can be defeated by a cheap set of mini bolt croppers.


----------



## mickle (26 Sep 2012)

QR wheels? On a commuting bike?? :rollseyes:


----------



## GrasB (26 Sep 2012)

It's easier to get hold of properly secure removable fixings for QR wheels than nutted wheels


----------



## mickle (26 Sep 2012)

I'd hate it if I had to consider such measures for my bikes.


----------



## Davidc (26 Sep 2012)

My insurers (household ones as they covered the bikes) sent me allen bolt ones when they introduced an endorsement to not cover wheels or saddles with QR.

No problem as I always have allen wrenches with me on a multi-tool.

Agree with Mickle about security, and since I've been using an alarm padlock instead of a dedicated alarm I lock the cable (securing the front wheel) to the D lock (securing the rest of the bike) with the alarm padlock which should sound if the cable is cut.

There's a limit to what you can do to secure a bike, and if you've been diligent the insurers should pay out.


----------



## GrasB (27 Sep 2012)

God another person who doesn't understand security. You don't make something impossible so steal, you just put enough problems in the thief's way that they decide to go for an easier target. What I want to do is make my bike the least attractive bike to steal where ever I lock it up. So yes I have 2 locks but I also want to make sure that of someone else has 2 locks that my bike is even less attractive that that. Standard nuts & Allen key skewers have 0 impact from a security front, a security skewer however does have an impact on things.

Insurance is the last thing on my mind if I'm on a different site & my bike is missing or unrideable.


----------



## buddha (27 Sep 2012)

Came across these skewers today at CRC, £10.79 a set. They also do MTB ones.


----------

